# Most beautiful car audio gear - GALLERY



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here are some of my favorites:

Micro Precision Z Studio










Tru Technology Billet









Mercury Audio 










2021 Grand Cherokee 




















Add yours!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mercury Audio M series amps


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

I’ve always like the look of Diamond Audio Hex Diamanté. Only had a short demo of a nice install and the price has kept me away


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## hparker (Oct 16, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> View attachment 294678


Yes! Those were the days


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Porsche said:


> View attachment 294674
> View attachment 294675
> View attachment 294676
> View attachment 294677


Those look like the old monolithic dual mono heat sinks.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Great thread David.


----------



## nfountain (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok. Those Mercury subs and Abyss amps have my vote. Freakin' gorgeous!🤩


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Some find these visually stimulating...!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Who needs pornhub when there's all of this.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rmenergy said:


> Those look like the old monolithic dual mono heat sinks.


they are modified MS dual monos by abyss


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I think these Hutchinson subs are really cool looking:



















Here's mine:


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like a gatling gun which is pretty fitting considering it's purpose.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I think these Hutchinson subs are really cool looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think of these subs? is this a 10"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Porsche said:


> what do you think of these subs? is this a 10"


Great output and decent sound quality. I just swapped to (2) 12" Brahmas and they only have a little more low end output then the Hutchinson does as a single 10". The 10" is in a small ported box and the 12"s are in a sealed box, though. 
It's the coolest looking sub I have ever seen, imho. I had them do the full carbon fiber cone and dust cap, and a custom powder coat on the basket...


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Porsche said:


> they are modified MS dual monos by abyss


Any chance you can pm me a link to their contact info?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I always thought that the A/D/S PX line was just beautiful.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Though they aren't my taste, they do have a place among good looking drivers:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

These HATs are really nice looking, too:

Legatia XV





































Prettiest crossover I have ever seen:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Genesis amps


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

The Mercury sub again, it's really nice looking in person. This is a box I built for mine:


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Regret selling these...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

DLS A7, loved the look of all of the A series amplifiers, and of course the sound:


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I liked the look of the RE Audio XXX component set:


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

For those who like gold, bling bling!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I think the McIntosh stuff always looks so elegant. Gotta pay to play with that stuff.


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm more of a function over form kinda guy. I always thought these were sexy as hell though.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

maybe some of these


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

The faceted cones of the Rainbow Profi series have always appealed to me, and their Reference line isn't bad either.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

Audiowave not only produces outstanding SQ amps, they're also attractive.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

This is from a Classified posting by @twinrink 
Might be the most beautiful amp I've ever seen...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Rainstar said:


> View attachment 294817
> 
> 
> View attachment 294819
> ...


STUNNING!!! 

I was looking for this, but couldn't find it... Did they change their name?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

If memory serves me correctly, the Sinfoni name was sold to a company in China where you'll notice very similar knockoffs to the original Italian Sinfoni. Genuine Sinfoni is now under the name Quatorigo. Two different companies. One is riding off the coat tails of the Italian Sinfoni, and the other produces an actual innovative product that's designed and produced in Italy.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> STUNNING!!!
> 
> I was looking for this, but couldn't find it... Did they change their name?


Sinfoni Quartorigo is still legit and Italian made

Unfortunately there is a chinese fake copy of it.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Barnaby said:


> I'm more of a function over form kinda guy. I always thought these were sexy as hell though.
> 
> View attachment 294815


Another case where a well chosen picture only enhances the words of the author...

and also that "sexy" is ALWAYS in the eye of the beholder !!!

JK/LOL !!!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> View attachment 294840


Beautiful! Never heard of that brand...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Pictures never do this unit justice. It has a glass face that really accentuates the brushes aluminum which never gets captured by pictures.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> Pictures never do this unit justice. It has a glass face that really accentuates the brushes aluminum which never gets captured by pictures.


I can see it... Very classy


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Considering what you pay for the Steven’s Audio SA6CS I think they are very good looking.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

JCsAudio said:


> Considering what you pay for the Steven’s Audio SA6CS I think they are very good looking.
> 
> View attachment 294879
> View attachment 294880
> ...



Agreed. VERY nice looking!


----------



## mawills (Aug 21, 2018)

Always enjoyed the elegance of ZR Speaker Lab stuff.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> I always thought that the A/D/S PX line was just beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 294765
> View attachment 294766
> View attachment 294767


These are so beautiful it hurts.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

I like the minimalistic look of the PG Elite amps. The only one I could never get myself to part with was the Elite.5. Now it’s living in my 16yr/old daughters jeep. What I would have done for an amp like that when I was 16.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

D’amore A series...don’t know much about them but thought the design would look hot in an install.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Not quite as photogenic as some of the others, but the 10” Dayton RS270 is pretty cool looking with its shiny black cone and massive aluminum phase plug.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Ssopus said:


> D’amore A series...don’t know much about them but thought the design would look hot in an install.
> 
> View attachment 294909
> 
> View attachment 294910


Wow, I think I just fell in love


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> Wow, I think I just fell in love


You should post pics of your Mmats in here....sleek simple case design that’s easy to make any install astethically pleasing to the eye. Love those amps


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

I've always been partial to Xtant. Big but beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

evo9 said:


> View attachment 294782


I always loved this generation of PG amps.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Morel Supremo


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ge0 said:


> I always loved this generation of PG amps.



For sure! Like the Blade Audio Amps. These I also regret selling.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Not sure if these were posted yet...


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## nfountain (Apr 20, 2011)

Now that Sherwood is a beauty! 😆


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^whoa that's a Funky Pup dealer there!
i think Crutchfield used to an authorized dealer for Sherwood!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

an one of the few decent threads on this forum now takes a sh1tty turn, bravo


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Ge0 said:


> View attachment 295595


That looks like Biden's "presidential" suburban!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DavidRam said:


> That looks like Biden's "presidential" suburban!


This was actually my first real car audio amplifier. This thing used to fail so often that I decided to learn amplifier design to figure out why. I was too poor coming out of college to buy better. So, I adapted.

I redesigned the power supply to run off MOSFET switches vs. BJT. This drastically reduced thermal loss on the switching devices. I also added capacitance to greatly reduce power supply ripple. Finally, I rebuilt the output stage using a Douglas Self design. This used better quality transistors tied in parallel to significantly cut down on distortion and background noise.

So, its a labor of love for me. It was a beautiful amp. With a few scratches and missing screws 😘


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Ge0 said:


> This was actually my first real car audio amplifier. This thing used to fail so often that I decided to learn amplifier design to figure out why. I was too poor coming out of college to buy better. So, I adapted.
> 
> I redesigned the power supply to run off MOSFET switches vs. BJT. This drastically reduced thermal loss on the switching devices. I also added capacitance to greatly reduce power supply ripple. Finally, I rebuilt the output stage using a Douglas Self design. This used better quality transistors tied in parallel to significantly cut down on distortion and background noise.
> 
> So, its a labor of love for me. It was a beautiful amp. With a few scratches and missing screws 😘


I understand. I have two kids, they're probably really ugly, but to me they are the most beautiful kids on earth. Lol


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DavidRam said:


> I understand. I have two kids, they're probably really ugly, but to me they are the most beautiful kids on earth. Lol


ROTFL! Yep. Me too


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Porsche said:


> an one of the few decent threads on this forum now takes a sh1tty turn, bravo


Hey, I happen to think Funky Pups have their own special beauty!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

Vintage Phoenix Gold team amp


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> I understand. I have two kids, they're probably really ugly, but to me they are the most beautiful kids on earth. Lol


Lol - I couldn’t have said it better myself.


----------



## tjmitchem (Jan 16, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> The Mercury sub again, it's really nice looking in person. This is a box I built for mine:


Do you have a link to this? That thing is flat-out gorgeous!


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

tjmitchem said:


> Do you have a link to this? That thing is flat-out gorgeous!


The sub or the box? Lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> The sub or the box? Lol


And flat out expensive as F! LoL

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

Not often mentioned here, but ESB Audio produces very high end products. Understandably, the gold isn't to everyone's liking, but nevertheless, still attractive drivers.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Not often mentioned here, but ESB Audio produces very high end products. Understandably, the gold isn't to everyone's liking, but nevertheless, still attractive drivers.
> View attachment 298267


Very Presidential or Tony Montano-ish!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Very Presidential or Tony Montano-ish!


If King Midas was an audiophile, it's pretty clear which brand received his approval


----------



## tjmitchem (Jan 16, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> The sub or the box? Lol


Either


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Not often mentioned here, but ESB Audio produces very high end products. Understandably, the gold isn't to everyone's liking, but nevertheless, still attractive drivers.


I wish they had actually produced the 9000 series shown on their site for years.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pretty late to this thread (just found it), but thought I could contribute with some pics from my personal stash..


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good god!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of beautiful gear out there but to me the Clarion DRZ9255 was just art.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Se7en said:


> View attachment 311066


This might be the sexiesty amp ever built... ever.


----------



## Berk (Jul 11, 2021)

UNBROKEN said:


> Lots of beautiful gear out there but to me the Clarion DRZ9255 was just art.
> View attachment 311076


I had this deck. Phenomenal SQ for its time.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Berk said:


> I had this deck. Phenomenal SQ.


^^^I fixed it for you.  I’d put it up against anything made today.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Berk said:


> I had this deck. Phenomenal SQ for its time.


I’ve had 3…the 3rd is in the closet and will likely never be used again but I keep thinking about having it framed somehow. lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^I fixed it for you.  I’d put it up against anything made today.


Without a doubt I would too.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

JimmyDee said:


> This might be the sexiesty amp ever built... ever.


I agree. Have a second one on its way, so this one doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Se7en said:


> I agree. Have a second one on its way, so this one doesn't feel lonely.


You seen to love the Euro amps - two Genesis Project 15 amps!!! You are very lucky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

SiW80 said:


> You seen to love the Euro amps - two Genesis Project 15 amps!!! You are very lucky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Gordon Taylor's amps a lot. There's a 3rd P15, not pictured, two DMAs and a Monoblock with full platinum level mods and a Genesis custom 8 channel that's being fully upgraded by Gordon now, not to mention the two Revelation prototypes.

I've also got a stack of old ads and nakamichi amps that are all being fully refurbished.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, seriously serious equipment in the last few posts here. 

All I can think is I’m not worthy, I’m not worthy, and, I’m not worthy, lol. 🙇‍♂️


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

JCsAudio said:


> Wow, seriously serious equipment in the last few posts here.
> 
> All I can think is I’m not worthy, I’m not worthy, and, I’m not worthy, lol.


Don't feel bad, some people have more $ sitting on the shelf than some of our cars or houses. 

For that reason, I'm not worthy either ! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Don't feel bad, some people have more $ sitting on the shelf than some of our cars or houses.
> 
> For that reason, I'm not worthy either !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I don't feel bad because my money is in the bank, lol.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I wouldn't look at it singularly from a financial perspective. None of my equipment was bought new and none of it was acquired because it was specifically expensive.

It's taken me a long time to assemble this gear, and the pieces I decided to collect are rare and very difficult to replace (with some exceptions), the vast majority hasn't been in production for years, and represents the pinnacle of design and implementation, for an Era gone by.

I didn’t post these pics to trigger a discussion over worthiness or or to make an economic posture. I posted it because it's something I care about.

Think what you will.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, I’ve got nothing on what Se7en has but here’s part of my stash:


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

That AVI neo?! Such a beautiful and rare driver!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Se7en said:


> That AVI neo?! Such a beautiful and rare driver!


Yes. AVI ZL300-Neo


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

rmenergy said:


> Yes. AVI ZL300-Neo


Wow. That's a special piece.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's crazy and nice to see things i have never been exposed too or seen with my won eyes untill now 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Se7en said:


> I like Gordon Taylor's amps a lot. There's a 3rd P15, not pictured, two DMAs and a Monoblock with full platinum level mods and a Genesis custom 8 channel that's being fully upgraded by Gordon now, not to mention the two Revelation prototypes.
> 
> I've also got a stack of old ads and nakamichi amps that are all being fully refurbished.
> 
> ...


Wow!!

You should open an amp museum 

I love Gordon’s creations too - when I was competing I used to be able to visit visit the factory and just chat and tune with him which was a privilege. So knowledgeable.

Is Revelation Audio still alive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

SiW80 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> You should open an amp museum
> 
> ...


If I had the wherewithal, I'd love to build a few exhibition cars, built around solid acoustic and installation principles, but ultimately featuring rare gear that people don't get to hear very often. That is not to suggest that rare equipment is better than what's available today. In many cases, I'd suggest it's not, but that's kind of not the point. 

A car audio museum should be something that you can listen to, not look at on a shelf. Alas, my fabrication skills are beyond poor, and as we all know, a proper installation is both a significant time and financial commitment, and this would be well beyond my own personal means. That said, I'd happily donate all of my gear for such a cause 

As for Revelation, they are no more. It is an unfortunate situation.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

you have some nice gear, if you ever want to sell the monolithic or tube amps you have let me know

as far as revelation audio, let me guess, matt screwed the folk out of there money when they said pre pay only, i called that dude on his business ethnics when that happened, i got flamed really hard for that from a lot of the expert on here who where pals with him, oh well


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

rmenergy said:


> Man, I’ve got nothing on what Se7en has but here’s part of my stash:
> 
> View attachment 311116
> View attachment 311117


Well this changed hands today. Went to a good home & hand delivered


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

any thing else FS


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Porsche said:


> any thing else FS


You should know best out of all of us. Everything is for sale, it’s just timing & price


----------

